# Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - The Movie



## Castiel (May 27, 2011)

Is being directed by Takashi Miike


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (May 27, 2011)

Oh coolio.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2011)

Needs more metrosexual guys who straighten their hair.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2011)

Those costumes.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Those costumes.



The hell with the costumes, let's start with the hair. 


The trailer made me have flashbacks to AstroBoy, and a small part of myself was happy that he grew up to be a lawyer, no matter what his robotic origins were.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

I was thinking Scott Pilgrim not Astroboy


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2011)

I object to this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

The fuck did I just watch. Are they serious


----------



## Spica (Nov 8, 2011)

Maya looks too old and has too much makeup


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2011)

The hairstyles


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2011)

This trailer...just....wow, I can't even...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2011)

If I wasn't in public right now I'd jizz all over the place. A PHOENIX WRIGHT MOVIE? HOLY FUCK


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

Gyakuten Saiban for the win.


----------

